# Illuminated Door Sill Plates



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

In general, there is no published install time for accessories.

Since there is a fair amount of wiring required I could see 2hrs.......removing covers to get to the harnesses, installing the sills, running the harnesses......solder/heat shrink and re assemble.......time consuming.

Rob


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I've also wanted these installed, but the OEM ones are too expensive to get installed at the dealer, and the aftermarket on (ebay, amazon, etc...) look too cheap.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

My mom's 2012 cruze, has the OEM cruze door sill plates, but stopped working already completely. I heard they are not that durable


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> solder/heat shrink


Plug and play. However, you do have to drill the holes for mounting, using a template - X4. You don't want to rush that part of it.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> My mom's 2012 cruze, has the OEM cruze door sill plates, but stopped working already completely. I heard they are not that durable


Good to know.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

These illuminated door sill plates were likely to be my next OEM accessory for my 2015 LTZ too, but they are certainly expensive and now that I know have expensive the labor is, it might have to be something I save up for. Plus, I want to get a few minor issues that are going on with my Cruze completely addressed first, because there's no point putting money into the car to make it more aesthetically pleasing if the **** thing is going to continually have random issues pop up.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

yea, maybe that's why they stopped putting them on the later models? they were not worth it and they go out all the time? my moms 2012 ls cruze has them, but my 2014 2lt doesn't


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

txcruze26 said:


> My mom's 2012 cruze, has the OEM cruze door sill plates, but stopped working already completely. I heard they are not that durable


I don't realize there were reliability issues with the illuminated door sill plates. Maybe the few members who actually have them can/will chime in and tell us how they have held up?! Like I said, I certainly want these but for the price and the price of labor, I need them to be issue free once installed.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

txcruze26 said:


> My mom's 2012 cruze, has the OEM cruze door sill plates, but stopped working already completely. I heard they are not that durable


Huh. I don't think there's anything too them except wire, plugs and LEDs. I assume they're LED and not EL.




Starks8 said:


> These illuminated door sill plates were likely to be my next OEM accessory


Something to consider, the OEM ones are "inside"(of the weatherseal), on the plastic part of the door sill. The aftermarket ones I've seen are one the "outside" on the flat metal part. Which looks better in my mind.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> Something to consider, the OEM ones are "inside"(of the weatherseal), on the plastic part of the door sill. The aftermarket ones I've seen are one the "outside" on the flat metal part. Which looks better in my mind.


Yeah, I've always thought it was pretty strange that the OEM ones go on the plastic part of the door sill! It kinda defeats the purpose because I wouldn't want to scuff them up, lol! I'd rather just scuff the plastic up rather than the nice illumination plates, but what can you do? 

So do they cut out a space in the plastic part of the door for the illuminated door sill plates to sit in? Or do the illuminated sill plates replace that whole plastic piece?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> So do they cut out a space in the plastic part of the door for the illuminated door sill plates to sit in? Or do the illuminated sill plates replace that whole plastic piece?


No, you drill holes in the plastic to mount the sills on top of the plastic. So they're on the plastic, but they're pretty thin.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> No, you drill holes in the plastic to mount the sills on top of the plastic. So they're on the plastic, but they're pretty thin.


Oh ok, cool!


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Starks8 said:


> I don't realize there were reliability issues with the illuminated door sill plates. Maybe the few members who actually have them can/will chime in and tell us how they have held up?! Like I said, I certainly want these but for the price and the price of labor, I need them to be issue free once installed.


hopefully they chime in and post some pics lol everyone please!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

txcruze26 said:


> hopefully they chime in and post some pics lol everyone please!


I'd search the other threads.


----------

